# strippers in fresh water Central Florida



## ScooterBob (Oct 29, 2006)

New here, so hello everyone.
Does anyone have any information on fishing for strippers in my area (Lake County, Florida)?
I know they are in Lake George (part of St. Johns River), also have heard of them being caught in Lake Harris Chain.
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*stripers*

I am in sarasota, and they have stocked hybrids of stripers and white bass. ru sure they are pure stripers?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

We get true stripers (and hybrid) in the St. Johns river, both brackish and fresh. I always wondered why we didn't have more of an oceanic run like the guys up nawth. It would seem likely since we have a large population of the fish, but they just dont run in the ocean,they stay miles up river.


----------



## ScooterBob (Oct 29, 2006)

chilehead2 said:


> I am in sarasota, and they have stocked hybrids of stripers and white bass. ru sure they are pure stripers?


Could be hybrids????but is there any inf on them, as to when they run,bite etc.?


----------



## ScooterBob (Oct 29, 2006)

barty b said:


> We get true stripers (and hybrid) in the St. Johns river, both brackish and fresh. I always wondered why we didn't have more of an oceanic run like the guys up nawth. It would seem likely since we have a large population of the fish, but they just dont run in the ocean,they stay miles up river.


According to FWC they can not tolerate warm waters, need 72% or less. Also they will bite on chicken livers still fished in deep holes???


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

A stripper usually needs a fresh water bath. I hear the best bait is a $20 slow trolled and then you have to keep throwing those to keep them interested.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Please post a pic of said strippers


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Easily caught on crabs.....







.........Or are crabs easily caught from them...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's a stripper:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hey KZ*

Nice Catch...
Perfect Slot Size...


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

VICIII said:


> Nice Catch...
> Perfect Slot Size...


How can you tell she is wearing a skirt !!

Whats up VIC !!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*riomar*

I will be just north of the inlet with the kids from 4:30 on this afternoon. Think you can make it..?


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

Just North of the Inlet.. Where is the access.. Probably cant make it tonight.. but thanks for the invite..


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

across from whites


----------

